# Fire ban still means bring fire pan!



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that if there is a fireban in the canyon, you don't need to bring a fire pan.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

Bring it, leave it in the car. You never know when you'll get that one ranger hell bent on letter of the law.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

Good advice.....luck favors the prepared!


----------



## LeftOfCenter (Aug 16, 2009)

*Definitely Bring It.*

Westwater rangers, and nearly all permitted rivers, require that someone on the trip has a fire pan even if there is a ban in place. The argument is that you might possibly have to start a fire in an emergency situation (like getting someone warm after a long swim, hypothermia, etc.) and you would need to do so as safely as possible. So be sure to bring it. The regulations say have it, and they do mean it.


----------



## Iraft (Jan 16, 2012)

who knows how far down the river the ban goes? According to UtahFireInfo Homepage there are no restrictions. Kinda confusing info. I would like to know for sure.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

Even with the ban in place......you still need all the required equiptment.....like a fire pan. Bring it or they won't let you launch.


----------



## Whitewater Tube Co. (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for clarifying those rules guys. I guess I was wrong. We do rent fire pans at our shop in boulder. here is the link to reserve: Fire Pan RENTAL- Store Pickup


----------



## Iraft (Jan 16, 2012)

so everyone has there firepan...who has the fire ban information?


----------



## snakester (Apr 24, 2011)

*fire ban*

Grand Mesa Uncompahgre and Gunnison National Forests - Land & Resources Management

Fire ban on BLM in Mesa County includes Ruby Horsethief to the Utah border.

Buy a galvanized chicken feed dish at Murdoch's in Clifton for 9 bucks, they're lightweight and a decent firepan.


----------



## AndTheLab (Mar 19, 2006)

Colorado- no fires
Utah- at this time you can have a fire.


You have to carry a firepan during fire bans so everryone stays in practice. Rangers would get very tired of people not showing up with a pan because "last time we didn't need one" and then have an agrument about it.

I carry a lightweight version during the bans that stays in the boat. A full blown version when we can burn.


----------



## Iraft (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks!!!!!!!! That is what I needed to know.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

@ AndTheLab; I think I'm going to do just that. I have a regulation oil pan that I bring for my dutch, but I'm going to leave me big heavy fire pan in the car and bring the oil pan just in case. Wayne is the ranger on Ruby and the times I've delt with him he is very reasonable and fair....so I don't expect any issue with bringing my oil pan.


----------



## fredfish (Jun 27, 2005)

bring it !


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Does an i oil pan still pass? Do they let you use rocks to elevate it?


----------



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Would love to know more about this if they do let you use something other than the pricey firepan options. An oil pan sitting on rocks sounds more suited to my hillbilly style.


----------



## SummitSurfer (Jun 23, 2010)

For Ruby Horsethief float I can tell you that the ranger Wayne will except the round metal oil pan. BUT I can not speak to the Westwater rangers. I would assume that it wouldn't fly with them!


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Fire Pan*

I have had to bring my firepan on Westwater during a fire ban(2002). I was told by Alvin that if we swam and become cold we might feel the need to start one in spite of the ban. Made sense to me at the time. Alvin was not a fan of the Oil Pan.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Dave Frank said:


> Does an i oil pan still pass? Do they let you use rocks to elevate it?


Fire Pan and Portable Toilet Information



> An approved fire pan is a durable, metal fire pan at least 12-inches x 12-inches wide with a bottom in it, with at least a 1.5 inch lip around its outer edge and sufficient to contain fire and remains.
> 
> Visitors must elevate fire pans off the ground to prevent scorching. If the fire pan does not have legs to elevate, place rocks underneath the corners of the fire pan.


To me that means that as long as the dimensions are within the bounds, they can't say no to a oil pan.


----------



## swimteam101 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Oil Pan*

As I said before I have seen Alvin reject the oil pan. *Sufficient to contain fire and remains.* Make sure to tell him your oil pan is Mt Buzz approved and embrace the chance to buy more beer on your drive to Rim Rock Adventures to rent a fire pan on the morning of your trip. It is also possible that they might not even check.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

It wouldn't surprise me that Alvin figures his personal judgment supersedes the posted wording on the BLM website. I have also seen him reject a PFD for slightly frayed straps. I have an legit firepan, so I don't have to test the notion that he has to follow his own regulations. But I can also understand if someone had to balk at dropping $200 for a 'certified' pan, and if you gotta take a chance I'd print that BLM page to take with you. 

FWIW, I used a galvanized pan for a couple of years in the 90's, and have seen plenty of galvanized pans checked in at the ramp since. Just bring a dedicated ammo can for the charcoal.


----------

